# Gaming PC für ca. 1.000 Euro



## deneta (9. Februar 2017)

*Gaming PC für ca. 1.000 Euro*

Nabend zusammen,

nach Jahren muss mal wieder ein neuer PC her 
Es muss leider alles neu angeschafft werden... Von meinen Ansprüchen her ist es so, dass ich vor allem Strategie (RTS aber Runden Strategie Ala Civ) und Indie Games zocke (vor allem Steam Early Access).
Das ganze zeichne ich als Youtuber allerdings auf und brauche daher schon ein wenig Power.

Habe mir ein System zusammengestellt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Meine Frage ist nun:
Reicht ist dies für meine Ambitionen?
Falls ja; auch ein paar Jahr (knapp 3)?

Mir kommt es auf ein flüssiges Spielen während der Aufnahme an und der Rechner sollte natürlich nicht zu laut sein...


Danke für ein Feedback.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Februar 2017)

Das ist nicht schlecht, bis auf zwei Sachen: das Netzteil taugt echt nix, da nimmst du lieber ein zb Be Quiet L8 500W 500 Watt be quiet! System Power 8 Non-Modular 80+ , wenn es günstig sein soll. Aber zu sehr sparen sollte man nicht, das hat schon seinen Grund, warum es sogar Netzteil mit nem Nennwert von "nur" 400-450W gibt, die über 80€ kosten.

Dann die CPU: die ist extra zum Übertakten gedacht, auch der Mugen 4 ist eher zum Übertakten gedacht. Du hast aber ein Mainboard, mit dem das nicht geht. Entweder du musst ein Z270-Board für eher 120-130€ nehmen, oder aber du lässt es mit dem Übertakten sein. Dann stellt sich aber die Frage, ob der Mehrtakt des 7700K den Aufpreis zu einem i7-7700 "ohne K" Wert ist, und ob denn nicht sogar ein Xeon E3-1231 v3 das beste wäre, der fast identische Power wie ein i7-6700 bzw 7700 hat. Der hat auch 8 Threads wie der i7-7700K, du zahlst aber für den Xeon nur 260€. Beim Mainboard reicht dann ebenfalls eines für 70-80€ dicke aus., aber es müsste eines mit dem Sockel 1150 sein, denn der Xeon ist für den den Sockel 1150. Für den 1151 gibt es keine lohnenswerten Xeons, da du dann wiederum ein spezielles, teures Board braucht. Für den Sockel 1150 brauchst Du aber auch DDR3-RAM. Vlt hast du da ja noch welches? Was hast du denn aktuell für nen PC?

Wenn du den Xeon nimmst, dann "hält" der nicht so lange wie ein i7-7700K, weil der irgendwann durch seinen Takt dann doch einen Vorteil haben wird. Aber aktuell ist der Xeon kaum langsamer, und wenn du vlt ein Jahr früher aufrüsten "musst", hast du halt trotzdem 100-120€ gesparte (CPU günstiger, und als Kühler reicht ein Ben Nevis für 23€ dicke aus ohne Übertakten).

Ansonsten ist zumindest die CPU, egal ob Xeon 1231 v3 oder i7-7700K, eine Basis für bestimmt 5 Jahre. Es kann aber sein, dass die Grafikkarte "schon" in 2 Jahren nicht mehr die dann neuen Spiele packt, aber nennenswert besser wird es erst mit ner GTX 1070 ab 400€. Für Dein Budget ist eine RX 480 oder GTX 1060 ideal. Und wenn du bei den Games auch sowieso nicht die grafisch sehr aufwendigen neuesten Titel spielst, dann reicht die Grafikkarte auch sowieso doch länger als 2 Jahre.


----------



## CoDBFgamer (9. Februar 2017)

Grundsätzlich kann ich Herbboy nur zustimmen.
Jedoch bevor du jetzt vorschnell einen neuen PC zusammenstellst würde ich noch etwa ein Monat warten und schauen, wie sich die neue AMD Ryzen CPU schlägt. Wenn die aktuellen Gerüchte stimmen, könntest du für den Preis bereits einen 6 oder gar 8-Kerner.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Februar 2017)

CoDBFgamer schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich kann ich Herbboy nur zustimmen.
> Jedoch bevor du jetzt vorschnell einen neuen PC zusammenstellst würde ich noch etwa ein Monat warten und schauen, wie sich die neue AMD Ryzen CPU schlägt. Wenn die aktuellen Gerüchte stimmen, könntest du für den Preis bereits einen 6 oder gar 8-Kerner.


 ja, stimmt - die sollen wohl bald rauskommen. Der günstigste BISHER gelistete kostet wohl zunächst 350€, aber der hat auch echte 8 Kerne und 16 Threads - das kostet bei Intel über 1000€...  wobei das in Games allerdings auch bei Intel kaum was bringt. Wenn die neuen AMD-CPUs nicht total mies sind, dann könnte auch ein Ryzen-Prozessor mit echten 4 oder 6 Kernen (und dann 8 oder 12 Threads) wohl ähnlich stark oder sogar stärker als ein Core i7 sein, und wenn die dann nur 200-300€ kosten (was anzunehmen ist, wenn ja die Modell mit 8 Kernen auch "nur" 350€ kosten), wäre es ggf. ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## deneta (10. Februar 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Tipps!

Ich würde dann wirklich noch einen Monat warten - dann allerdings wie Herbboy vorgeschlagen hat ein anderes Netzteil nehmen und die CPU so wählen, dass sie meinen Anforderungen entspricht!
Übertakten ist bei mir definitiv nicht angedacht.

Welche Graka ich nehme würde ich dann auch nochmal überdenken (evtl. GTX 1070), da mir schon wichtig ist das es ein paar Jahre hält.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2017)

deneta schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Tipps!
> 
> Ich würde dann wirklich noch einen Monat warten - dann allerdings wie Herbboy vorgeschlagen hat ein anderes Netzteil nehmen und die CPU so wählen, dass sie meinen Anforderungen entspricht!
> Übertakten ist bei mir definitiv nicht angedacht.
> ...


 Da darfst du aber nicht übertreiben. Ne GTX 1070 ist halt 30% schneller, aber auch 50% teurer. 

Mal angenommen Dir reicht die Leistung einer Grafikkarte ganz allgemein gesehen genau dann NICHT mehr, wenn sie gebraucht noch 120€ bringt (das ist ja idR so, dass ne Karte, die gebraucht 100-120€ kosten, ca das leistet, was eine neue für 150€ bringt, die für aktuelle Games "grad noch reicht"): in dem Fall "hält" die RX 480/GTX 1060 vielleicht (nur als Beispiel! ) 2 Jahre, die GTX 1070 dann eben ein Jahr länger. Aber du kannst ja auch eine RX 480/GTX 1060 nach 2 Jahren verkaufen und dann für die 120€ + dem gesparten Geld nen neue Karte kaufen, und die ist  DANN 100pro schneller als eine GTX 1070. 

D.h. "falsch" machst du es sicher nicht, wenn du nur eine RX 480 oder GTX 1060 nimmst.

Das aber nur für den Fall, dass es Dir beim Budget "weh tut", ne 1070 zu nehmen. Wenn du das stemmen kannst, wäre die GTFX 1070 super - eine GXT 1080 aber wäre definitiv zu teuer, was Preis-Leistung angeht, da fährst du in jedem Falle mit "lieber alle 2 Jahre aufrüsten als zu versuchen, dass die Karte 4 Jahre hält" besser.  ne Karte ist ja auch schnell gewechselt.

ABER, nicht vergessen: wenn du weiterhin solche Spiele zockst wie genannt und keine "AAA"-Titel, was die Grafik angeht, wäre eine GTX 1070 an sich völlig unnötig.


----------



## deneta (12. Februar 2017)

Alles klar - vielen Dank für die super Zusammenfassung und die Informationen!

Mir geht es ja auch in erster Linie darum herauszufinden, was ich wirklich benötige - und nicht darum einfach das teuerste zu kaufen obwohl ich es wahrscheinlich gar nicht brauche.


----------



## deneta (26. Februar 2017)

Da nun die neuen Ryzen CPU's raus sind habe ich meine Einkaufsliste ein wenig aktualisiert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unter meinen Voraussetzungen (Zocken von vorrangig Strategiespielen, dem aufnehmen dieser) würde mich interessieren ob sich mit der Konfiguration was anfangen lässt.

Danke!


----------



## Bertie17 (26. Februar 2017)

Da ich mir bald ja auch etwas Neues zulegen möchte, darf ich mal fragen, in welchem Onlinestore du bestellst oder warum?


----------



## Zybba (26. Februar 2017)

deneta schrieb:


> Da nun die neuen Ryzen CPU's raus sind habe ich meine Einkaufsliste ein wenig aktualisiert


Gibt es denn schon Benchmarks bezüglich der Leistung in Spielen?
Möglicherweise ergibt ein i7 im Schnitt weiterhin mehr Sinn. Zumindest aktuell. Zur langfristigen Entwicklung kann man natürlich keine genauen Prognosen abgeben.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Februar 2017)

Ich würde da noch ein bisschen warten. Die ersten neuen Ryzen haben ja 8 Kerne und 16 Threads, das nutzt für Spiele an sich nicht so viel, da kann es sein, dass ein Core i7 wiederum durch einen höheren Takt am Ende schneller ist. Die Ryzen 7 sind auch eher als Konkurrenz zu den Intel-CPUs mit 6-8 Kernen gedacht, was für gewisse spezielle Anwendungen hilfreich sein kann.

Wenn der Ryzen 7 1700 aber so stark wie ein i7-7700K ist oder sogar besser, wäre es ok. 

Und beim Netzteil lieber eines mit "nur" 450-500W nehmen, aber ne gute Marke und 50-60€.


----------



## deneta (26. Februar 2017)

Ok, verstanden... Habe nochmal umgestellt auf die Intel Variante. Die sieht wie folgt aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist auch ein wenig günstiger...


----------



## Zybba (26. Februar 2017)

deneta schrieb:


> Ok, verstanden... Habe nochmal umgestellt auf die Intel Variante. Die sieht wie folgt aus:


Warten wäre wie gesagt weiterhin das Beste. Aber das ist ja immer so auf dem Hardwaremarkt.
 Ich stand schon vor dem gleichen Problem. Einerseits lässt man sich von der Community beraten, andererseits will man JETZT den neuen Rechner! 
Wenn man schon so weit ist, kann/will man nicht mehr groß warten...


----------



## deneta (26. Februar 2017)

Zybba schrieb:


> Einerseits lässt man sich von der Community beraten, andererseits will man JETZT den neuen Rechner!
> Wenn man schon so weit ist, kann/will man nicht mehr groß warten...



Hehe... Genau das ist es!
Vor ein paar Wochen hieß es: "warte auf die Ryzen CPU"... Jetzt heißt es: "warte bis mehr benchmarks da sind"....


----------



## Herbboy (26. Februar 2017)

deneta schrieb:


> Hehe... Genau das ist es!
> Vor ein paar Wochen hieß es: "warte auf die Ryzen CPU"... Jetzt heißt es: "warte bis mehr benchmarks da sind"....


 Das ist ja gemeint mit "warte auf die Ryzen CPUs", denn sobald die verfügbar sind, gibt es auch erste unabhängige Tests.  ^^   Es war nie gemeint "warte, bis man die vorbestellen kann, und schlag dann direkt zu"


----------



## deneta (27. Februar 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist ja gemeint mit "warte auf die Ryzen CPUs", denn sobald die verfügbar sind, gibt es auch erste unabhängige Tests.  ^^   Es war nie gemeint "warte, bis man die vorbestellen kann, und schlag dann direkt zu"



Ja, ist schon klar 
Aber ihr wisst ja wie das ist wenn man ein wenig auf "heißen" Kohlen sitzt! 

D. h. aber dass ich im Grunde genommen ein paar Test abwarten soll, um dann zu entscheiden Intel oder AMD, richtig? 
Das restliche Setting meiner Konfiguration ist aber aus Eurer Sicht für meine Anforderungen i. O.?


----------



## Zybba (27. Februar 2017)

deneta schrieb:


> D. h. aber dass ich im Grunde genommen ein paar Test abwarten soll, um dann zu entscheiden Intel oder AMD, richtig?


Genau.



deneta schrieb:


> Das restliche Setting meiner Konfiguration ist aber aus Eurer Sicht für meine Anforderungen i. O.?


Ich muss zugeben, dass ich in Sachen Hardware nicht so firm bin. Da ist Herbboy auf jeden Fall der bessere Ansprechpartner.

Und schau mal in Post #9. Den hast du evtl. übersehen.


----------



## deneta (27. Februar 2017)

Danke - auch für den Hinweis mit dem Post!


----------



## deneta (27. Februar 2017)

Bertie17 schrieb:


> Da ich mir bald ja auch etwas Neues zulegen möchte, darf ich mal fragen, in welchem Onlinestore du bestellst oder warum?



Schau mal hier: Hardware, Notebooks & Software von Mindfactory.de


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2017)

Also, für das Budget geht es nicht besser als ein Core i7 oder Ryzen 7 plus ne AMD RX 480 oder GTX 1060, das passt also.


----------



## deneta (27. Februar 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, für das Budget geht es nicht besser als ein Core i7 oder Ryzen 7 plus ne AMD RX 480 oder GTX 1060, das passt also.



Besten Dank! Rein Budget-mäßig wäre noch ne GTX 1070 drin! Frage ist ob das für meine Anforderungen nicht ein wenig oversized wäre?


----------



## Zybba (27. Februar 2017)

deneta schrieb:


> Frage ist ob das für meine Anforderungen nicht ein wenig oversized wäre?


Wenn sich deine Genres nicht gravierend ändern, bestimmt. RTS und Indies fordern i.d.R. ja nicht allzu viel Leistung.


----------



## deneta (27. Februar 2017)

Zybba schrieb:


> Wenn sich deine Genres nicht gravierend ändern, bestimmt. RTS und Indies fordern i.d.R. ja nicht allzu viel Leistung.



Ich nehme parallel das Ganze noch auf (Audio + Video) - daher dachte ich an ein wenig mehr Grafik Power. Oder läuft das dann alles über die CPU?


----------



## Zybba (27. Februar 2017)

deneta schrieb:


> IOder läuft das dann alles über die CPU?


Bei dieser Frage bin ich schon wieder raus... xD
Ich würde zwar auch auf GPU tippen, weiß es aber nicht sicher.


----------



## MichaelG (27. Februar 2017)

Auf jedem Fall RAM.   Aber die Aufzeichnungen werden wohl überwiegend mehr CPU-lastig sein. Ist aber meinerseits auch nur eine Vermutung und kein Fakt.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Auf jedem Fall RAM.   Aber die Aufzeichnungen werden wohl überwiegend mehr CPU-lastig sein. Ist aber meinerseits auch nur eine Vermutung und kein Fakt.



Wenn es geht dann vlt. Aufnahme und Spiel auf getrennten Laufwerken stattfinden lassen, und das Aufnehmen auf SSD. Wenn eine GTX 1070 drin ist, dann nimm die ruhig. Die ist den Aufpreis durchaus wert. Vor ner Weile war die noch so teuer, dass ich da eher gesagt hätte: früher neukaufen und das gesparte Geld in den Neukauf stecken macht mehr Sinn, sofern man nicht UNBEDINGT die Leistung einer 1070 "braucht". Aber aktuell ist die das Geld wert.


----------



## deneta (27. Februar 2017)

Ok, dann würde das Ganze dann so aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Passt so? Oder noch nen guter Hinweis?


----------



## deneta (28. Februar 2017)

Gibt es bei dem Gehäuse etwas zu beachten? 

Bin kein Modder und das ganze verschwindet unterm Schreibtisch - muss also optisch nicht so viel hermachen. 
Mir wäre nur wichtig dass vorne Anschlüsse sind und die Dämmung passt...


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2017)

Da passt wohl alles. Was soll das Gehäuse denn kosten?


----------



## deneta (28. Februar 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Da passt wohl alles. Was soll das Gehäuse denn kosten?



Puhhh... So max. 80 Euro...


----------



## Zybba (28. Februar 2017)

deneta schrieb:


> Puhhh... So max. 80 Euro...


Passt in etwa! 
47571 - Fractal Design Define R4 gedämmt Midi

Ich hab das normale R4, mit Seitenfenster und ohne Dämmung.
Lieber hätte ich die von mir verlinkte Variante.

Eigentlich wurden diverse Fractal Varianten bei PCGH oft sehr empfohlen und ich bin mit meinem definitiv zufrieden.
Mir gefällt an dem Case sehr gut. dass man den Lüfter in drei Stufen verstellen kann.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2017)

Ja, mit dem Define R4 machst du nix falsch, oder auch das Nanoxia Deep Silence 3  Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland . Wobei man heutzutage echt nicht unbedingt ein "gedämmtes" Gehäuse braucht. Jedes halbwegs gelungene Modelle ab 40-50€ ist "leise", und das, was eine Dämmung vlt zusätzlich noch schluckt, verpufft oft, weil die Hardware dann etwas wärmer wird und die Lüfter deswegen schneller drehen


----------



## deneta (1. März 2017)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten und die Hilfe - das weiß ich sehr zu schätzen!

Werde dann wohl mal demnächst bestellen


----------



## deneta (8. März 2017)

Wollte nun die Tage bestellen... Jetzt ein ich allerdings nochmal ins Grübeln gekommen (... ich nerve, ich weiß - sry ).

Mittlerweile sind einige Benchmarks für den Ryzen raus - wobei die Resonanz ja in Richtung Gaming ja durchwachsen ist.
Konkret geht es mir um den Ryzen 7 1700, den ich vergleiche mit den von mir ursprünglich favorisierten I7 7700.

Wäre dieser nicht (nachdem die Tests nun da sind) eine Alternative?


----------



## Herbboy (8. März 2017)

Schwer zu sagen. Der Ryzen 7 ist "ähnlich" stark, krankt aktuell noch daran, dass Windows und die Spiele nicht drauf vorbereitet sind, d.h die Leistung in Spielen wird sich wohl noch verbessern. Aber du zahlst halt 8 Kerne und 16 Threads, obwohl das für Games im Vergleich zu 4 Kernen und 8 Threads keinen Vorteil bringt. Interessanter wären die Ryzen 5-CPUs, die kommen aber erst im April/Mai. DIE könnten dann in Games kaum schwächer als die Ryzen 7 sein, vlt sogar gleichschnell, weil die Mehrkerne eben kaum was bringen, und wenn die dann zB nur 250€ kosten, dann wäre das klar der besser Kauf als ein Core i7 - selbst wenn die dann doch 10% hinterherhinken.


----------



## Zybba (8. März 2017)

Freitags erscheint immer der PCG Podcast.

Dieses mal wird hoffentlich ein PCGH Redakteur dabei sein.
Ich habe schon ein paar Fragen zu Ryzen gestellt und du könntest bei Interesse auch noch welche posten.
Einfach in den Thread hier, aber zeitnah: http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...dcast-374-mit-torment-und-mittelerde-2-a.html

Ich bin nicht sicher, bis wann die Fragen eingehen müssen. Evtl. ist es auch schon zu spät...


----------



## deneta (9. März 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Schwer zu sagen. Der Ryzen 7 ist "ähnlich" stark, krankt aktuell noch daran, dass Windows und die Spiele nicht drauf vorbereitet sind, d.h die Leistung in Spielen wird sich wohl noch verbessern. Aber du zahlst halt 8 Kerne und 16 Threads, obwohl das für Games im Vergleich zu 4 Kernen und 8 Threads keinen Vorteil bringt. Interessanter wären die Ryzen 5-CPUs, die kommen aber erst im April/Mai. DIE könnten dann in Games kaum schwächer als die Ryzen 7 sein, vlt sogar gleichschnell, weil die Mehrkerne eben kaum was bringen, und wenn die dann zB nur 250€ kosten, dann wäre das klar der besser Kauf als ein Core i7 - selbst wenn die dann doch 10% hinterherhinken.



Auch wenn es mir schwer fällt; ich würde dann sogar bis April/Mai warten... Falls das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis stimmt wie von dir beschrieben wären die Ryzen 5 deutlich attraktiver.


----------



## Zybba (10. März 2017)

Tja, hat leider nicht geklappt mit dem Podcast:

"Anmerkung: Mit dem Gastauftritt eines Hardware-Redakteurs ist es diese Woche nichts geworden; wir behalten eure Fragen zu Grafikkarten und AMD Ryzen aber definitiv im Kopf und werden diese diskutieren, sobald ein Experte für den Podcast Zeit hat - mit etwas Glück schon nächste Woche!"


----------



## deneta (10. März 2017)

Zybba schrieb:


> Tja, hat leider nicht geklappt mit dem Podcast:
> 
> "Anmerkung: Mit dem Gastauftritt eines Hardware-Redakteurs ist es diese Woche nichts geworden; wir behalten eure Fragen zu Grafikkarten und AMD Ryzen aber definitiv im Kopf und werden diese diskutieren, sobald ein Experte für den Podcast Zeit hat - mit etwas Glück schon nächste Woche!"



Ja; habe ich auch schon gesehen :-/
Hoffe nächste Woche klappt!


----------



## deneta (11. April 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

nachdem die Ryzen 5 raus sind und der 1600X mich in puncto Preis/Leistung echt ansprechen habe ich meine Konfig nochmal angepasst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Passt dies technisch bzw. gibt es Konflikte bei den Komponenten?
Oder soll ich doch eher bei der i7 Variante bleiben?


----------



## Herbboy (11. April 2017)

Scheint alles zu passen, als SSD kannst du auch die nehmen https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/240GB-SanDisk-Plus-2-5Zoll--6-4cm--SATA-6Gb-s-TLC-Toggle--SDSSDA-240G-G_1097388.html

und beim Kühler musst du schauen, ob der auch für Sockel AM4 passt. Laut Preisvergleich nein, aber kann sein, dass die Halterungen trotzdem passen, es aber nur noch nicht aktualisiert ist bei den Produktdetails.  Sonst nimm zB https://geizhals.de/thermalright-macho-120-sbm-100700735-a1402537.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------



## deneta (11. April 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Scheint alles zu passen, als SSD kannst du auch die nehmen https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/240GB-SanDisk-Plus-2-5Zoll--6-4cm--SATA-6Gb-s-TLC-Toggle--SDSSDA-240G-G_1097388.html
> 
> und beim Kühler musst du schauen, ob der auch für Sockel AM4 passt. Laut Preisvergleich nein, aber kann sein, dass die Halterungen trotzdem passen, es aber nur noch nicht aktualisiert ist bei den Produktdetails.  Sonst nimm zB https://geizhals.de/thermalright-macho-120-sbm-100700735-a1402537.html?hloc=at&hloc=de



Danke - frage mal beim Shop an ob der Kühler auch für den AM4 passt. Ansonsten nehme ich den vorgeschlagenen!

Was mich noch umtreibt ist die Sache, dass ich nun "nur" knapp 50 Euro billiger bin als mit der i7-7700 Variante und sich mir die Frage stellt ob das etwas mehr an Leistung dieses nicht rechtfertigen würde?


----------



## Herbboy (11. April 2017)

deneta schrieb:


> Danke - frage mal beim Shop an ob der Kühler auch für den AM4 passt. Ansonsten nehme ich den vorgeschlagenen!
> 
> Was mich noch umtreibt ist die Sache, dass ich nun "nur" knapp 50 Euro billiger bin als mit der i7-7700 Variante und sich mir die Frage stellt ob das etwas mehr an Leistung dieses nicht rechtfertigen würde?


  man müsste halt mal Tests des Ryzen 5 abwarten. Dann kann man das genauer sagen.


----------



## deneta (11. April 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> man müsste halt mal Tests des Ryzen 5 abwarten. Dann kann man das genauer sagen.



Die bisherigen Test sahen ja nicht schlecht aus... Auch hier auf PCG Hardware!
Aussage ist auch dass der Vorteile der Mehrkerne wahrscheinlich erst bei neueren Titeln zum Tragen kommt und dass Softwareseitig so oder so noch einige Updates und Treiber abgewartet werden muss.


----------



## Zybba (11. April 2017)

@deneta:
Hast du den Podcast gehört?
PC Games Podcast 379 mit AMD Ryzen, GTX 1080 Ti und Agents of Mayhem
Wird dir vermutlich nicht viele neue Infos geben, aber könnte dennoch vor der Bestellung interessant sein.


----------



## deneta (11. April 2017)

Zybba schrieb:


> @deneta:
> Hast du den Podcast gehört?
> PC Games Podcast 379 mit AMD Ryzen, GTX 1080 Ti und Agents of Mayhem
> Wird dir vermutlich nicht viele neue Infos geben, aber könnte dennoch vor der Bestellung interessant sein.



Danke!
Ich höre mal rein!


----------



## deneta (12. April 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Scheint alles zu passen, als SSD kannst du auch die nehmen https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/240GB-SanDisk-Plus-2-5Zoll--6-4cm--SATA-6Gb-s-TLC-Toggle--SDSSDA-240G-G_1097388.html
> 
> und beim Kühler musst du schauen, ob der auch für Sockel AM4 passt. Laut Preisvergleich nein, aber kann sein, dass die Halterungen trotzdem passen, es aber nur noch nicht aktualisiert ist bei den Produktdetails.  Sonst nimm zB https://geizhals.de/thermalright-macho-120-sbm-100700735-a1402537.html?hloc=at&hloc=de



Kann ich mit dem Lüfter auch den den Ryzen 5 1600X ausreichend kühlen?


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2017)

deneta schrieb:


> Kann ich mit dem Lüfter auch den den Ryzen 5 1600X ausreichend kühlen?


 mit dem kannst du jede CPU der Welt super kühlen selbst bei starker Übertaktung    an sich ist der sogar "zu viel", wenn du gar nicht übertakten willst.


----------



## deneta (12. April 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> mit dem kannst du jede CPU der Welt super kühlen selbst bei starker Übertaktung    an sich ist der sogar "zu viel", wenn du gar nicht übertakten willst.



Auch von der Lautstärke her schön leise?


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2017)

deneta schrieb:


> Auch von der Lautstärke her schön leise?


 ja, außer du übertaktest SEHR stark. Für nen leisen Betrieb ohne oder mit "normaler" Übertaktung ist der aber leise.


----------

